
Dropbox employees to work from home for the next 2 weeks - daniel_iversen
https://twitter.com/drewhouston/status/1235747829307437056
======
daniel_iversen
What I like about this (because a lot of other companies are doing it too, but
maybe for different reasons), is that their main motive isn’t just not their
employees getting sick, or it spreading inside Dropbox, but rather to make
their tiny contribution to it spreading less in the world in general. If
everyone in the world that could would just work from home for a while and
limit physical contact, then the trajectory of the spread would be much
different and maybe we could nip it in the bud.

